

Five Startup Ideas - haon99
http://noahlitvin.posterous.com/five-startup-ideas

======
prawn
On Culinary Education Site, a related concept perhaps could be a three column
recipe format whereby each row has:

    
    
      Column 1: Ingredients involved in that step.
      Column 2: Instructions.
      Column 3: Reasoning, extra info. Things like why you're blanching and not boiling beans. Or potential substitutes. Or pain points to avoid.
    

Optionally a fourth column with the best user/tester annotations.

Some recipe sites end up looking like an eHow/similar article with just the
most basic of info. I cooked a couple of tandoori lamb racks on Feb 14 as one
course. The recipe I used was brief and didn't mention whether the tandoori
paste should be left on the meat when roasting it, or wiped off or what. I was
torn between imparting maximum flavour and going for the best roasted
appearance - ended up sacrificing some of the finished look to go somewhere in
the middle.

(Very simple and easy recipe if anyone wants the URL.)

------
calbear81
In the spirit of sharing, I did have something similar to the Culinary
Education Site mocked up for a while. The idea was to combine
techniques/instruction with a recipe site in a simple multi-column layout.

Imagine the ingredients and steps on one panel. Clicking on any ingredient or
any step would pull in dynamic content onto the right "content panel". This
requires that the recipes use standardized naming conventions + measurement
units and we would handle this by making a guided recipe builder. The author
of the recipe would be able to add in notes that would show up when you click
on an ingredient/step.

Why is this any different than every recipe site out there? Right now, recipe
sites, especially the most visited ones, mainly reproduce plain text and try
to build some interactivity by finding words to trigger links against like
"carrot". Even when you have more information, the sites are designed to open
up new windows so you end up having 20 windows open by the time you finish the
recipe. In a "twitter-like" layout, you will NEVER leave the recipe page. The
ingredients and steps are always visible and all content loads into the
content pane.

The types of content would include vetted UGC videos, photos/illustrations, or
helpful tips like "shortcuts" or "substitutions". Of course, this is also
where users comments would show up. This is where I really had the idea to try
and do this.. I was on a recipe site and a popular recipe had over 200
comments.. MOST of the comments related to specific ingredients or steps but
they were organized chronologically which is absolutely NOT logical at all. I
asked myself why the comments weren't attached to specific
ingredients/instructions and thus this idea.

I'm sure someone here will tell me it's been done, so please share any links
if it has because I couldn't fine any that did it well enough to satisfy what
I had in mind.

------
eps
It'd be nice if someone would bother to set up a site or a wiki to collect
these ideas in one place. Call it "Please somebody make this" and bootstrap it
by annoncing on HN :)

~~~
mixu
You mean something like this (from a HN thread a while ago)?

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ag-
R_ZlGO21NdE9HSWR...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ag-
R_ZlGO21NdE9HSWRkbjNyUGRxS2JIV3NxYVdiaXc&hl=en#gid=2)

Also related: <http://www.builditwith.me/>

The problem with idea sheets seems to be that most ideas are terrible...

------
vyrotek
_College Recommendation Engine_

I know the guys over at <http://www.Zinch.com> are sort of addressing this
problem. Its more of a social approach to finding a University.

------
wmblaettler
For Culinary Education Site, I recently learned of Rouxbe <http://rouxbe.com/>

I was rather impressed.

------
tedjdziuba
Five Ideas with Microscopic Target Markets

